# Beef Brisket



## nchapelheel (Jan 21, 2021)

I found PRIME beef brisket at Costco for $2.99/lb, in Apex, NC


----------



## Texas Cookin' (Jan 21, 2021)

Grab it up!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 21, 2021)

Good deal you stock up the freezer too?

Warren


----------



## nchapelheel (Jan 21, 2021)

I only bought 2.  btoh in the freezer now. Also some Cod fillets and a pork loin to make more Canadian bacon.


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 21, 2021)

That's a GREAT price.  Stock up. Do you offer free shipping lol ?


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Jan 21, 2021)

Only 2.5 hours from me... Is it worth it...


----------



## texomakid (Jan 21, 2021)

The last 2 Prime briskets I got from Sam's for less than $3/ lbs required a LOT of trimming (So much fat.) Lost well over 30% of the packaged weight from trimmed fat. Not that it's a bad thing but I'd suggest taking that into consideration if you're planning on a certain amount of finished product. There was were no issues with the quality of the finished product.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 21, 2021)

texomakid said:


> The last 2 Prime briskets I got from Sam's for less than $3/ lbs required a LOT of trimming (So much fat.) Lost well over 30% of the packaged weight from trimmed fat. Not that it's a bad thing but I'd suggest taking that into consideration if you're planning on a certain amount of finished product. There was were no issues with the quality of the finished product.


I went and looked at those.  Just could not pull the trigger when we get good choice for cheap around here when they have sales.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 21, 2021)

I'll be cubing up a brisket for chili come SB Sunday. Might have to run by local Costco to check prices.


----------



## nchapelheel (Jan 21, 2021)

Both briskets looked pretty good. I did look through about 10 that were out in the cooler. I think I got the
best 2 of the bunch. Have to wait until I have time for a long cook. (the honey do list is enormous)

912 smoker: No free shipping!!


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 21, 2021)

nchapelheel said:


> I did look through about 10 that were out in the cooler. I think I got the
> best 2 of the bunch.


You shop for briskies like I do. I've passed on dozens and dozens more than I've bought. Too much fat to trim, flat too thin, and rock hard (but not frozen) are the main reasons to pass for me.


----------



## joetee (Jan 21, 2021)

nchapelheel said:


> I only bought 2.  btoh in the freezer now. Also some Cod fillets and a pork loin to make more Canadian bacon.


Can you tell a difference in brisket from never frozen to after you freeze it? I always try getting my meat fresh and smoking it that coming weekend. The only meat I've had frozen in a long time was chicken or hamburger.


----------



## nchapelheel (Jan 21, 2021)

I can't tell the difference. I have lots of pork, beef, chicken, and seafood in the freezer. Over the past 15 years,
most of what I smoke has come out of the freezer.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 22, 2021)

Thanks for the like 912smoker it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

